# Kutest Kid Kontest!!!!!



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Please join the Kutest Kid Kontest!! I thought this was a good idea, but if it isn't allowed, delete it. Prizes: I don't know but if you have an idea, tell me. Contest ends May 1st. I don't know about judging, if any. But just post your cutest kid and everyone else, just say which one you think is the cutest! All breeds, just have to be a kid. Oh, and this is goat kids, not people! Have fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cute idea.

let me add some rules that I think might help.


please don't enter more then one picture of the same goat. you may enter as many kids as you like.


I have an idea for a prize but I will update later.


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi everybody, heidi19 here. Have been gone for a while, spending a lot of time on making a My Space page for all my pets. Lots of fun but sure takes up time. Any way got to catch up on here now. So a contest huh? cool.  Better go see what picture I can enter, got tons to choose from. Guess I will look now.Tried to put one on but it was to big. Will try again. I need to go to Photo Image. Heidi19


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Am I the first one to post a pic for the contest or is this not the right place to post? Well here goes.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a few!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

bunni:









Ronald (this was a long time ago,is it ok to enter even tho he isnt a kid anymore?):









CJ


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

keep 'em coming - such cuties!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Rosie:









Splash:









Shadow:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Coco:









Izzie:
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ats058.jpg


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hailee, I recognize that saddle and blanket! Is it american girl? :scratch:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know, it might be. Not completely sure :shrug: , but it came with a horse I got awhile ago.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is sweet little Aggie! She is turning 3 weeks old Wednesday along with her sister Nugget.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

what if top 5 (or whatever) pics are chosen by admin and then a poll set up for everyone to vote! Put a dealine on entries for it then choose the top and put another deadline as to when the poll will be shut down. May make it a bit easier than just having everyone post there favorites.......just a thought :greengrin: 

CJ


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Great idea cjpup!! I will post kids when I get them. Keep them coming!!!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Im not sure who else I can put here......Ill look when I get home.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is Gizmo









And Chivas


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my, Gizmo and Chivas are the cutest things I have ever seen, they are so adorable.  :stars: how in the world did you get those two ,to nurse on the 
"woobies"?. Well there are a lot of beautiful babies on here, I just can't seem to make a choice on who is the cutest, in my opinion they all are the cutest babies ever born. :shrug: (heidi19) Jan


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Cute thread!

I didn't have my boys when they were tiny and _really_ cute, but I have pics from when they were stil kids...

Melino










Shanti










Pace


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Emily they are all soooooo cute in those photos!!!! I love Shanti! :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Dreamer, RIP...









Chrysie, RIP...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That one of Chrysie is too cute!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks, pure energy was her nickname.  She loved to do leapsies off her mom's back. She was all over the place. I will miss her.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, atleast you got some wonderful memories of her. I was looking forward to watching her mature.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

More pics!!!!! More pic!!!!! :clap: :stars: :dance: :wave: :leap:  :horse: arty: :gift: :rainbow: :horse:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

More babies born.... more piccies!


















Grant (bottle baby) in his hidy hut taking a nap...


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I think Grant could be a winner!!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Bridget the Midget at 1 week old:









Bridget's sister Amazing Grace:









A buckling out of one of my favorite does. Isn't his coloring beautiful?









Melani:









"Yep, I have TONS of personality!" This is Tommy (named Tom Fool because he was born on April Fool's Day):









Here is Stormy:









Here is Stormy's sister Lyn:









Lucien - who can resist those EARS!?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Angie


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

(I couldn't resist the urge to post more than one for these boys )
Briar:

























Briar's brother Thornton (I couldn't resist the urge to post more than one ):

















Padre:









Zorro:









Mark:









More coming soon!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Brownie and Jasper's 2007 doelings - Amanda and Amelia:
























Lucy, Lucien's sister:









Cinnamon:









Galaxy


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh, and another picture of Montana's buckling, but with his sister too:









Here is Nutmeg, my very favorite:

























Oh, and I can't forget Wind Chimes! How do you like the question mark on her face?!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is Goldie, the doeling I retained of Tilly's triplets. It was like she was posing for me!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

I am sooooo glad that I'm NOT a judge for this!!! :? :lol: Here are some for when ours were little...

Chunky:




Eco:



Ranger:



Chunk and Ranger:


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thought you all would like this:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, that is SO sweet!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

oh an alpine baby!!! i cant wait for kids. Our first doe is due next week.
beth


----------



## luvmygoats (Dec 1, 2007)

This is Peanut and her mom Jill. Peanut was born 1/7/08.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Gina, Peanut is too cute! What a fabulous color! And Jill is very pretty too


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

First my new babies...


















And this is an unregistered buckling we had born here last year. His nickname was Cowboy...


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I will have piccies when I get babies in the next few days. I don't want to be one of the judges either!! [I eliya might win, but EVERYONE was so cute!!!] I vote Stacy as the judge!! What are the prizes Stacy???
Ashlyn :dance: :leap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's a couple!


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Awwww..... They are all so cuuuuuute. I might post some tonight. If I have the time.


----------



## lilbird (Mar 30, 2008)

I want to be in on this tooooo


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are a couple from my ranch this year - I will have more born starting in July!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are a couple more. The last 2 photos were taken at a friends house of her babies - they were just to cute not to share also (she is also a member on this forum)

Enjoy!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness... you couldn't pay me to judge this contest. There isn't an ugly baby here. (is it possible to have an ugly kid??) ... they are all so adorable.

Might as well post mine ... even though they aren't officially mine yet. They come home in six weeks!



















Oh wow .. those came out way too big... sorry. I even resized them on photobucket before adding them. I don't know how to fix it and make them smaller.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok - I got to join in on this  Especially because I just got a good picture of my bottle baby ~ Cotton Candy  I love this picture !


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

here are some of the "kids" I took the other day
all 3 kids DorkFish Drama Whisper









the 2 doelings nursing, I know that the Mom is not the mom of one of them, guess the moms like to share









DorkFish









Whisper









Drama (keeping this one)


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I suppose I should post some of my kids from this year.

Whirlwind

























One of Misty's bucklings

















Lil' Rebel

















Splash Dancer, another of Misty's bucklings

















Stonewall - I just LOVE this buckling!

































Summer Breeze


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Some more of my babies...

Misty's black buckling

















Beric (a.k.a. Arthur) - Yes, he does have chocolate moonspots









































Max

















Golden buckling









































Bella

























Johnny Reb

























Trillium (She's a keeper )


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Lee









Montana's black buckling (brother to Beric)

























Mistral









Sapphire

















Emerald

































Ruby

































Snickerdoodle

















S'mores


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok... I guess I will join in the fun! If I post too many just let me know.

Ariel









Nutmeg









Todd playing on his Mom









Pebbles and Bam-Bam









Pixie









Two more of Ariel

















Little Bo Peep









Strawberry and Shortcake napping in the feed pan.









Skye and Mystic


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Prizes? When will it end? Who will judge? It won't let me post them because the file is too big or something.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

contest ends may 1st isnt fair! I have the cutest kids! they just... just... arent born yet


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thought I'd join in the fun!

This is Raz's new doeling (Pygora)
http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc12 ... -2-1-1.jpg

This is Cashmere doeling
http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc12 ... 04-2-1.jpg

Aren't they sweet?!


----------

